# Logan Powermatic 11 Inch I Need The Apron Worm Gear Set



## Dualxeon (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm trying to get this lathe up and running. My worm gears on the power apron are badly worn need a new set man they are pricey. Does anyone have used ones or know if I can us a set from another lathe. Model #1110008-L00H I need the two worm gears in apron there is only two the one on end of clutch and the one that it drives (it runs on drive screw) They are shot all else on lathe looks really good but they are completely worn out. Thanks


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Which model?  And which gears?  And what are they doing that you need to replace them?  I've bought used gears on eBay, though you might have to watch for a while.


----------

